# How can i use WIFI from Tata photon + device



## rajkiran (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello friends,

I am using Photon + and want to connect my home with Wifi, can it be possible with routers? do they have USB port for connecting photon plus?

please suggest one -- budget 2k - 3k 

Thanks


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

You need to get *these* 3G routers for use with Tata Photon or any Data Card. 

I personally prefer *Asus WL330N*

And *this* if you want to use wifi on the move.


----------



## dreatica (Nov 8, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> You need to get *these* 3G routers for use with Tata Photon or any Data Card.
> 
> I personally prefer *Asus WL330N*
> 
> And *this* if you want to use wifi on the move.



wonderful links. Thanks. I am planning to use MTNL 3g plan with one of these.


----------



## rajkiran (Nov 9, 2011)

It says 3g Router, does it supports Non 3g devices? my tata photon + is not 3g.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 9, 2011)

rajkiran said:


> It says 3g Router, does it supports Non 3g devices? my tata photon + is not 3g.



Any data card will work afaik. 

@Dreatica 
Welcome


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 11, 2011)

A small update, just now came to know that certain usb data cards aren't working with the asus model. So check the compatibility list before buying. 

But there are no issues with other brands though.


----------

